# New to The forum



## JerCarr (Nov 20, 2017)

Just found this club. I wish I would've found it sooner. Hopefully I get to meet some cool people and talk about plants and other aquarium stuff. My name is Jeremy, I just moved out to haslet. Looking for plants for my aquariums.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC! Watch this forum for announcement of future meetings.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Welcome to APC!


----------

